# [APP MOD] P3Droid's Bionic Wallpaper App In 5 New Colors



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

*[Mod]Droid Bionic Wallpapers Multiple Colors*
*
With P3Droids Blessing, I have taken every wallpaper in the App, & modded them different colors.
Download the App & Install as usual. *You can Only Install One Color At A Time For Now.
*Edited Colors To Match Popular Theme Colors
*App Drawer Icons Themed To Match*

BLUE : Droid-Bionic-Blue.apk

GREEN : Droid-Bionic-Green.apk

BLACK & WHITE : http://bit.ly/nqX1Ul

YELLOW : http://bit.ly/ooq7sY

ORANGE : http://bit.ly/nGEVVL


----------

